# Needed a special socket for atv



## tommied (Aug 9, 2012)

Thought I would knock one out quickly. Had an old nut laying around for pattern which turned out to be too small so had to start over. Did it the poorboy way. Just drew it with marker and indexed with square. Had to come back and fine tune it on two notches. Had this ball endmill that was close enough to achieve what I wanted. 

After I realized the nut was wrong size I re-did it much faster. I have not cut the square whole for 1/2 drive or heat treated yet. Maybe in a week. tommie


----------



## tommied (Aug 9, 2012)

few more pictures.  tommie


----------



## 12bolts (Aug 9, 2012)

Thats nice work Tommie,
Did you have to fiddle much when setting up the indexing by hand? Did you find the shaft tended to "roll" as you snugged the vise?

Cheers Phil


----------



## tommied (Aug 9, 2012)

Yes it did roll but I would try and allow for it which it didn't have to be exact. Sometimes had to loosen and reset.
I mention on the first one I had to go back and expand two notches. After the practice the next one was spot on.
tommie


----------

